# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  دانلود کنید : دیکشنری و جعبه لایتنر...

## Mr.Moghadam

سلام
دوستان این دیکشنری و جعبه لایتنر رو خودم درست کردم البته دیتابیس دیکشنری رو از نت پیدا کردم میخواستم دان کنین و نظر بدین.

6.5 mb

*دانلود*


لینک دانلود ویرایش شد

----------


## gbg

سلام
من خواستم دانلود کنم اما نشد

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام 
آقا من تست کردم شد
بیا اینم لینک 4shared
حجمش هم کمتره 2 مگابایت
      http://www.4shared.com/file/115125222/4f23c5d/Litner_box.htmlعکسهایی از برنامه 

کلمات به صورت تصادفی به در زمان تعیین شده توسط کاربر تغییر میکند
 

 در زمان تعیین شده توسط کاربر یک سوال نمایش داده میشود که با ید در مدا 15 ثانیه جواب سوال را بدهد و ...


امکان استفاده از دیکشنری شخصی 


اینم دیکشنری ...

----------


## khoshshaans

با سلام و تشکرلینکهای دانلود کار نمی کند متاسفانه

----------


## Mohandes

سلام دوستان 
لینک ها سرکاری هستن؟

----------


## shask00l

قبل از اینکه دانلود کنید ... یه نگاهی به تاریخ پستها بندازین . ثواب داره .

----------


## asgharsata

http://www.4shared.com/get/131615450...4C38E912.dc116

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام دوستان
 یه مدتی بیخیالش شده بودم تصمیم گرفتم دوباره درستش کنم... با یه سری چیزای اضافی که توی نسخه بعدیش میذارم از قبیل اصطلاحات , لغات پر کاربرد ، مکالمات پر کاربرد و ...


اینو تازه اپلود کردم 



در ضمن اگه تو ویستا یا 7 به مشکل برخوردین بگین تا درستش کنم . . . 



ممنون از همگی


 کد:

http://rapidshare.com/files/33414142...ore1.0Beta.rar



عکسهایی از این برنامه 

صفحه اصلی برنامه



تنظیمات



دیکشنری شخصی 





هر چند ثانیه که تنظیم کنید یه سوال ازتون میپرسه




اینم دیکشنری که میتونین باهاش معنی کلمات رو پیدا کنین

----------


## adabigho

سلام
من گرفتم و قشنگ بود ولی چطور میشه لغت اضافه کرد انگلیسی رو میدی ولی فارسیش رو نمی گیره

----------


## god.Is.786

ممنون جالب بود

----------


## Mr.Moghadam

سلام

ممنون از نظرتون

در مورد این مشکل اگه میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدی ممنون میشم.

از کدوم قسمت لغت رو اضافه میکنی و فارسیش نمیاد؟ آیا پیغام Add to my dictionary  میده؟

اگه از ویندوز 7 یا ویستا استفاده میکنی برو تو program file و روی پوشه برنامه کلیک راست کن properties رو بزن و از تب security و edit رو بزن اسم یوزرتو انتخاب کن و در قسمت پایین تمام تیک های قسمت Allow رو بزن درست میشه.

در ضمن اگه این نسخه رو دوستان دانلود کنن بهتره یه سری از ایراداتش رو بر طرف کردم

 	کد:
http://rapidshare.com/files/339894030/setup.exe

----------


## HamedNet_ir

ميشه داخل سايت آپ كنيد؟

با چه زبوني نوشتيد؟

----------


## PublicDomain

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=209163
در اینجا یک نسخه از بانک دیکشنری برای دوستان علاقه مند دردسترس است

----------


## shm6150

سلام
نرم افزار امید ذهن هم نرم افزار خیلی خوبیه که به روش لایتنر، یادگیری بدون فراموشی برامون مدیریت میکنه. ضمنا تعداد زیادی بسته فلش کارت آماده هم داره که این خیلی خوبه، دیگه لازم نیست خودمون فلش کارت درست کنیم. فقط کافیه نرم افزار رو بخریم و نصب کنیم و فلش کارتها رو واردش کنیم و حالشو ببریم. دیگه مطالب رو طوری یاد میگیریم که فراموش نمیشن. فقط خریدنیه که این هم حسن هست و هم عیب. حسن برای اینکه از پشتیبانی اش مطمئن ایم، عیب از این لحاظ که باید یکم سر کیسه رو شل کنیم ( اندازه پول یک کتاب  :بامزه:  ).

----------


## ok.baby

من موندم سال 88 چه خبر بوده که اینهمه پست های جالب دارن بچه ها.

همه ی لینکا خراب شده و  دیگه هم کسی ادامش نداده  :ناراحت:

----------


## rezaabedi

> سلام
> دوستان این دیکشنری و جعبه لایتنر رو خودم درست کردم البته دیتابیس دیکشنری رو از نت پیدا کردم میخواستم دان کنین و نظر بدین.
> 
> 6.5 mb
> 
> *دانلود*
> 
> 
> لینک دانلود ویرایش شد


 اینم یک وبلاگ توپ دارای فلش کارتهایی عالی برای یادگیری زبان
http://ankiiran.blogfa.com/

----------

